# Filter options for 8 gal nano.....



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Been out of the hobby for years. What are my options for a filter for a 12" cube? Other than the smallest ac, has there been any good nano specific filters released onto the market lately? Thx


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I use an AC110 on a ten gallon reef. 

Is this a Reef nano? if so, you aren't really so limited by size/flow.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Is this a Reef nano? if so, you aren't really so limited by size/flow.


He posted this in the freshwater section 

OP, the more filtration, the better. On my 5 gallon tank, I had an Aquaclear 50 running on it perfectly fine.
Depends on your livestock as well, right? If you had just a few cherries, go with an aquaclear 20. If you have livestock that need cleaner water, go with a filter with a higher flow rate


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ThaChingster said:


> He posted this in the freshwater section


Whoops, I didn't know that the "Equipment" Subforum was under FW.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are now two equipment sub forums, which has made it necessary to check which one you are in.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

agree with previous post. depends on your livestock. you can even get a internal filter(ive seen some very nice ones) that house reusable media(sponge,ceramic rings, bio balls). but if you had the money i would personally use a eheim 2213. sounds over kill, but you can change flow or velocity by modifying the spraybar. - i was planning on setting up a 10 gallon and was planning on using a 2213. so your 8 gal would be fine 
-good luck


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

BillD said:


> There are now two equipment sub forums, which has made it necessary to check which one you are in.


Noted, Thanks.


----------

